# 6 pack



## Velobiker (27 Mar 2009)

I know this is not so much about fitness or biking but when i was younger I used to have a 6 pack and now i dont, i have a weel defined stomack but alas the 6 pack has gone. 
I do sit ups and crunches. 
Anyone got any good tips?

I know im vain!


----------



## col (27 Mar 2009)

All comes down to diet for definition, you need a low fat one for a week or two to get rid of the little bit hiding your abbs.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2009)

The muscles are there, you've just got to remove the surplus.

Lots of aerobic exercise and reduced calorie intake.

And a Swiss ball offers a lot more than crunches and sit-ups:

http://www.askmen.com/top_10/fitness/36_fitness_list.html

roll the mouse over the image for a demonstration.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Mar 2009)

What you mean is = "I want to get RIPPED".

Google the web for some Competition Bodybuilding sites and read what the guys do in the two weeks leading up to a contest.

As far as I can remember, this is a 90% protein diet with loads of high rep workouts AND 1RTF sets. 

Its basically the Atkins with so much training, you won't sleep.

Have fun.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2009)

jimboalee said:


> What you mean is = "I want to get RIPPED".



I think Velobiker must have a date coming up!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2009)

I have a mate who used to be a body builder. He said that he'd starve himself in the days leading up to competitions and in the last day or so he'd dehydrate himself as well so that his skin became virtually transparent. He'd pose, walk off stage and then black out. Doesn't sound healthy to me...

As for the mens' magazines cover page 'ripped' look - I read that most of those guys do exactly the same thing leading up to a photo shoot. They only actually look like that a few days a year. 

It's like female models having their photos airbrushed for magazine covers - What You See Isn't What You Get!


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2009)

MY sis had a boyfriend that was a body builder, and in comps - nice lad, but the diet's got a bit stupid near to competitions.... i.e. eating bugger all...


----------



## jayce (27 Mar 2009)

I used to enter comps and you a so weak from not eating right that you can faint or even die a bodybuilder is at his weakest on comp day just before going on ram in chocolate fizzy drinks to bring out the veins ,i know ive strayed but this is the only way to get ripped and its dangerous .they dont look like that all year its only for comps,sorry for going on guys


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Mar 2009)

a 6 pack u say  I`ve got a 12 pack right here


----------



## col (27 Mar 2009)

I would describe mine as a family pack


----------



## Tynan (27 Mar 2009)

yeah, it's not natural


----------



## yenrod (27 Mar 2009)

The only _6 pack_ i know - is available in the local offy ! for a fiver.


----------



## dudi (27 Mar 2009)

6 pack?? more like a party keg here...


----------



## dudi (27 Mar 2009)

i prefer a 2-pac...


----------



## vernon (28 Mar 2009)

dudi said:


> 6 pack?? more like a party keg here...



I successfully converted my six pack to a mono pack


----------



## montage (28 Mar 2009)

yenrod said:


> The only _6 pack_ i know - is available in the local offy ! for a fiver.



lies....less than £1 a tin? pffft a rareity


----------



## cheadle hulme (28 Mar 2009)

6 stella for £5.50 in my offie.


----------



## yenrod (28 Mar 2009)

Cheadle: in scouseland  here, i can get, quote - 8 cans (heineken i think) for a fiver straight up !


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2009)

Velobiker said:


> I know this is not so much about fitness or biking but when i was younger I used to have a 6 pack and now i dont,



So did, I then I drank it 

Edit: it seems like this is a common theme


----------



## 3-IN-One (28 Mar 2009)

col said:


> I would describe mine as a family pack



Same here Economy style,Cheap as chips


----------



## dudi (31 Mar 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> Same here Economy style,Cheap as chips



Mmmm.... chips...


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Apr 2009)

Hrmm I think it's an age thing. Just got back from swimming - all the young lads in the pool look fairly ripped even if they neither seem particularly fit or fast. Past 30 the blokes tend not to - 'wiry' is about as good as they get unless they are working out. Maybe all the young dandies are working out in the gym mostly first and just doing a few lengths to pose, I dunno.


----------



## ShinSplint (1 Apr 2009)

From what I gather, most active people have the muscle there, its a case of losing whats hiding it. For me, and most other people, its one of the more stubborn areas of fat..

I've always been tall and slim, but any fat I have is on my gut. Even though i've done plenty or running and cycling over the last few years, the fats still there. When I mention this to people they laugh and say there's nowt there, simply because there's no fat anywhere else.

Just been gradually eating less fatty stuff over the last few weeks and it is working, slowly 

You can do all the ab work etc you want, but I think the key is to eat less lard.


----------



## dudi (2 Apr 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> You can do all the ab work etc you want, but I think the key is to eat less lard.



See that's where it all falls down for me... nothing like a bit of lard to get you going... I did my time (most of last year) watching what I ate very carefully, and lost nearly 3 stone doing it... but I just couldn't keep going to loose that last little bit to show my 'ripped abs' (i'm guessing about 5lbs would do it). I started to look too thin anyway, and the wife was whinging.


----------



## ShinSplint (2 Apr 2009)

dudi said:


> See that's where it all falls down for me... nothing like a bit of lard to get you going... I did my time (most of last year) watching what I ate very carefully, and lost nearly 3 stone doing it... but I just couldn't keep going to loose that last little bit to show my 'ripped abs' (i'm guessing about 5lbs would do it). *I started to look too thin anyway, and the wife was whinging*.



Yes this can be another problem. I think the only way to do it is build muscle too, to prevent looking too thin. Finding the right balance. Not easy though. A lot of work involved physically, as well as sticking to the right diet i.e. loads of protein, little fat.

My latest idea is sticking to 100 pushups a day. Sets of 20 for now, then increase it later. I was following the 100 pushup program for a while (see other thread), but it got very difficult and boring, so now make my own routine. Trying to fit in other exercises i.e. bicep curls etc, but along with all the cycling, hard to fit it all in !


----------



## ChrisCrc (3 Apr 2009)

My tip for a good six pack
Tense your Stomach muscles as you cycle and you will be amazed after a few weeks how ripped your stomach will be, ( this really only applies to slim people with flat stomachs to start with) and are cycling every day.


-------------------------------
The long and winding hill, do you struggle and give up half way or do you become its master..


----------



## amnesia (10 Apr 2009)

I have a six pack... but I've lost the plastic thingy that holds it all together 

Muscle definition is all about body fat... get it down to under 10% and you should look ripped if you have the muscle there to show.


----------



## TVC (13 Apr 2009)

To get a 6 pack like the guys in adverts or in health mags there are only two ways that work:

1. Give up your job and spend all day every day working on it and sod what it does to your long term health.
2. Get photoshop.


----------



## cheadle hulme (13 Apr 2009)

Big compound exercises - chest press, squat, deadlift - are what you need.

These work your core muscles by default, plus the rest of your body will get stronger too. The shock to your system means your metabolic rate will increase, meaning more fat loss. 

Crunches and other abs isolation exercises are for women and beginners.


----------



## cheadle hulme (13 Apr 2009)

yenrod said:


> Cheadle: in scouseland  here, i can get, quote - 8 cans (heineken i think) for a fiver straight up !



My mate lives in Wavertree and he was the only one to complain about the beer prices when we went to Prague!


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

just cheat - you can probably buy strap-on ones.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

Bodhbh said:


> Hrmm I think it's an age thing. Just got back from swimming - all the young lads in the pool look fairly ripped even if they neither seem particularly fit or fast. Past 30 the blokes tend not to - 'wiry' is about as good as they get unless they are working out. Maybe all the young dandies are working out in the gym mostly first and just doing a few lengths to pose, I dunno.



you do get pretty big pecs from swimming a lot.


----------



## Ben M (22 Apr 2009)

for visible abdominals (i.e. a six pack) you need to be lean. 12% body fat is around the threshold for noticeable abs.


----------



## macky82 (7 May 2009)

an exercise and a proper kind of diet is what you need. discipline yourself as well.


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2009)

bonj said:


> just cheat - you can probably buy strap-on ones.




????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

